# Painting external refugium



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what sort of paint I should be using? The Refugium is plastic and an led light sits on top of it...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would use Krylon spray paint. Home Depot. Read the labels and find the plastic one.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent thank you!!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm... Apparently Home Depot doesn't carry Krylon paint. ☹ is this a specialized paint perhaps?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.krylon.ca/locator/

Hopefully that helps


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Why not vinyl wrap with kitchen drawer wrap. Mind you my suggestion is function over form. You can then peel it off for better resale in the future.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

poy said:


> Why not vinyl wrap with kitchen drawer wrap. Mind you my suggestion is function over form. You can then peel it off for better resale in the future.


I would like it to look reasonably nice for the living room. It's see through though and I don't like the light shining through into the tank. Hmmm... Good point though.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Signage print shops should be able to sell you adhesive vinyl in whatever color you want. It applies much like vinyl wrap as poy suggested.

I've only seen Krylon at Canadian Tire


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh good thanks for the info!

Next question...is there a reason refugiums are made with see through plastic? Is the a reason I should leave it the way it is?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Norm ..

I used plasti dip on the back of my acrylic tank. Its basically a vinyl spray on paint used for car rims and body etc. That way if I don't like the colour or decide to do something else you could just peel it off. you will have to shop around to get it for $9-10 per can. 

Bear in mind you don't want to spray it indoors !!! I did that and wife wasn't too happy .. not to mention the fumes aren't good for you.


cheers,


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

+1 on getting adhesive vinyl. I did this on my last tank and my new tank. Works like a charm.



wtac said:


> Signage print shops should be able to sell you adhesive vinyl in whatever color you want. It applies much like vinyl wrap as poy suggested.
> 
> I've only seen Krylon at Canadian Tire


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

ohdino said:


> +1 on getting adhesive vinyl. I did this on my last tank and my new tank. Works like a charm.


Thanks for the info! I'm going to go shopping got some tomorrow...


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Is there one that works in glass ?


----------

